# snakewood snakewood snakewood....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9384_zpsu8pv25wo.jpg
http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9372_zps0di2y5ov.jpghttp://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9358_zpsd3a8jqly.jpg
copper over glass pot with striker a couple tube calls and some strikers....love the snakewood....hate the price...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123

Great looking Pappy.


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work!!


----------



## ripjack13

Looks good Pappy....give yourself 2 gold stars for a job well done.


----------



## manbuckwal

Good looking stuff pappy !


----------



## Kevin

Outstanding work Pap. I've dabbled in SW but have not used much of it yet. 



ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Pappy....give yourself 2 gold stars for a job well done.



Anyone turning that many calls and strikers from snakewood deserves 5 of them and that's what I gave him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Outstanding work Pap. I've dabbled in SW but have not used much of it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone turning that many calls and strikers from snakewood deserves 5 of them and that's what I gave him.
> 
> View attachment 98951



Whats that, Kevin? Ive never seen this star thing before?


----------



## Kevin

It's how you rate a thread. You should be able to see it and use it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Outstanding work Pap. I've dabbled in SW but have not used much of it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone turning that many calls and strikers from snakewood deserves 5 of them and that's what I gave him.
> 
> View attachment 98951


Well, you rated them higher than he did... lol

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9358_zpsd3a8jqly.jpg


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, you rated them higher than he did... lol
> 
> http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9358_zpsd3a8jqly.jpg


You know why I did right?


----------



## gman2431

Learn so ething new everyday!


----------



## Rick Howard

Your supply must have been vast! You have been turning up snakewood like crazy. Looking good Pappy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Excellent work Pappy! Beautiful wood!!


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> It's how you rate a thread. You should be able to see it and use it.



I still can't see where you rate a thread. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I still can't see where you rate a thread. Tony



Look at the picture in post #6 it shows where it is. It's there.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Look at the picture in post #6 it shows where it is. It's there.



I'll look tonight on my kindle, it doesn't show up on my phone.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

LOL....ty everyone for the comments...I am going to use the "new" picture post thingy and see if I get it right....here goes nothing....


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

yipppeeeeee....I think I figured it out goodbye photobucket hello WB.....


----------



## myingling

Some good looking wood ,,, u did it some justice


----------



## Tony

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> LOL...
> 
> View attachment 99087






Beautiful wood!!!!!!


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Look at the picture in post #6 it shows where it is. It's there.



Well heck, what do you know. I got home, looked on the Kindle, didn't see it. I set it down and it rotated to horizontal and there it was! Same thing on my phone, I guess I never look at the forum horizontally..... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

